# Singing Families??



## WildDoula (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone else sing here? Post vids on YouTube or somewhere?

My DH LOVES singing, he's great at Sinatra and those types of songs but has started to branch out into more "modern" songs. I have started to pick it up more because of him (we originally met to make music together), and because he wants to do some covers and such together.

He also plays guitar and writes here and there, so hopefully I'll be so blessed as to hear something of his own here soon.









Just looking for others that share an interest, would love to hear some of your music and such.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I sing, but my husband doesn't, really.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

I wouldn't say that it's anything professional, or that we record it, but we do sing a lot.

we sing before meals (as our blessing), and we sing for our bedtime ritual, and we practice ukulele for about an hour a day, which involves both practicing and singing. And then I sometimes just do some singing. We often sing while on the bus, too.

DH sings when he's with us.

Most of them are small verses, simple songs like twinkle twinkle little star and such. I do make up songs, too, as does my son.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I sing in choirs, as does my older daughter and last summer we went to China to participate in the World Choir Games, and this year we participated in the American International Choral Festival. I'm probably going to put my younger daughter in the choir this fall, although she claims she can't sing. But it's more about teaching her music and how to sing. She'll have to take music in school, if she goes (we might do online school for her), and I want her to have a better background than that.

I sometimes sing karaoke. But I don't sing on YouTube, although I do follow some singers there.


----------



## mamaecho (Mar 31, 2011)

I sing in a worship band


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been singing in a Sweet Adelines Chorus for the past year. DH doesn't really sing, but we both play in a pep band. He plays trombone, I play piccolo, but I haven't been playing with them much just because someone has to chase the kids around in the audience! DH and I actually got to be friends in middle school because he was teaching me how to play the tuba.


----------



## mamaecho (Mar 31, 2011)

oh yeah, hubby doesn't sing.. but he does run sound


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a video of part of our finals package from the Seattle International Competition. That song won audience choice award, although our competition songs weren't nearly as good and we scored 9th. The sound is slightly off from the pictures, but you get the idea.

Here is our band. My husband and I are in the back, you can't see us. It's not singing, but it's music!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Very cool, I loved both your videos. The Sweet Adelines one was really funny. My daughter plays the flute and has been bugging me for a piccolo, but I haven't gotten her one yet.


----------

